# Medidor de Consumo de combustible



## xvladx (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola a todos! Estoy tratando de armarme un medidor de consumo instantaneo de combustible pero me encuentro que es muy dificil de conseguir el sensor para este tipo de medicion. Lo que quiero obtener como datos es la cantidad de litros/hora o km/litro.
Quizas alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme con su experiencia. Desde ya muchas gracias

Flavio


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola Flavio. Son dos cosas distintas:

a. km/l es un indicador de "rendimiento".
b. l/h es el caudal de combustible que consume el motor.

En detalle:

a. Se puede estimar aproximadamente asi: cuando le pongas combustible al coche
anotas la cantidad de litros y el indicador de km recorridos del coche. En el proximo reabastecimiento vuelves a tomar ambos valores y con esos datos puedes determinar cuantos km anduvo el coche con x litros de combustible.

b. Efectivamente, es mas dificil pero hay un truco para tener el dato, tambien bastante aproximado. Se aprovecha el indicador del nivel de combustible que esta en el panel de instrumentos del coche. Este opera con un voltaje que es proporcional al nivel de combustible en el tanque en cada instante. Se toma el voltaje del sensor de nivel y se conviertes a un valor digital con un conversor ADC. La diferencia de lecturas a intervalos regulares de tiempo es la medida del caudal de combustible consumido. Claro que se requiere un procedimiento de calibracion para saber cuantos litros representan un diferencial de tension de ese medidor pero esa es la idea.

Salu2.


----------



## unleased! (Ene 22, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Efectivamente, es mas dificil pero hay un truco para tener el dato, tambien bastante aproximado. Se aprovecha el indicador del nivel de combustible que esta en el panel de instrumentos del coche. Este opera con un voltaje que es proporcional al nivel de combustible en el tanque en cada instante.


 Bastante aproximado? la forma del depósito varía mucho de un coche a otro, puede "medir" que se acaba muy rápido la gasolina y cuando marca menos de la mitad ves que la nafta rinde la tira.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2010)

en realidad no es tan sencillo no basta poner algun caudalimetro en alguna manguera porque existe otra manguera que es el retorno de combustible, he visto un tipo de medidor que utiliza la toma de admision de aire y un par de parametros del motor tara hacer el calculo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2010)

ademas a la hora del calculo, los km recorridos..


----------



## xvladx (Ene 22, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. Les comento que en el mercado hay medidores de caudal pero son carisimos. Basicamente para medir combustible existen 2 posibilidades, una es a traves de una turbinita o helice, al pasar el combustible hace girar la helice o turbina y por cada vuelta la helice al tener un iman en alguna de sus aspas genera un pulsito en una bobina externa. Contas la cantidad de pulsos y en base a esa cantidad sabes la cantidad de litros por minuto (u hora). La otra opcion son dispositivos de desplazamiento lineal, el cual funciona con un mecanismos mucho mas complejo de 2 ruedas elipticas. EN ambos casos los precios son muy elevados. Hya otros metodos como el tubo de venturi que mide caudal por diferencia de presion, pero tambien son complejos y de dificil armado. Yo me inclinaba por el lado de la turbinita pero como de mecanica se poco y nada y no me doy mañia con eso, pense que a lo mejor habia algo mas simple en el mercado.
Nuevamente les estoy agradecido por las respuestas.

Flavio


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2010)

es que resuelto el medidor de caudal tenes otro problema.. como lees los km.. tambien por vuelta.. y un contador digital.. despues como haces el calculo para que te de el resultado? con un micro.. estas en condiciones de hacer todo eso? 

El caudalimetro podria ser con un mecanismo como el del pluviometro por gravedad.. cuando se llena un cubo representativo en cm3 lo haces girar o lo vacias.. y contas cuantas veces lo hizo.. mnmn cambia el auto!...


----------



## algoespacio (Ene 22, 2010)

Si es inyectado podrías sensar el tiempo de apertura de los inyectores. Si sabes las RPM, el tiempo de apertura y la capacidad del inyector, ya tienes la cantidad de combustible. La distancia recorrida se puede obtener de muchas partes, dependiendo del vehiculo.

Específicamente para qué auto es?


----------



## xvladx (Ene 22, 2010)

Les aclaro que no es para un auto sino para una lancha. En nautica se computa el consumo en litros/hora. Mi mayor problema es el del sensado del caudal ya que la electronica para contar los pulsos, calculos y visualizacion la hago o bien con logica discreta o mediante un pic. En eso no tengo problema. El sensor debe ser alguno que me entregue la medicion en tiempo real y no mediante el vaciado de un cubo con volumen conocido ni midiendo la tension que va generando el medidor de nivel del tanque ya que esto ultimo solo sirve si conocer la geometria del tanque y no todos los tanques son iguales. De todas formas tanto el vaciado de un recipiendo de volumen conocido o la medicion por tension del medidor de nivel del tanque no me darian un valor instantaneo sino que depende del tiempo de llenado del cubo o del vaciado del tanque. No se si fui claro con la explicacion. 
Sigo buscando el bendito sensor, creo que lo mas acertado es hacerlo con un dispositivo de turbina pero no me doy idea de como hacerlo. Pego un par de dibujos que pueden dar alguna somera idea de como se hace, de todas maneras, no tengo ideo de como implementarlo.





A alguien se le ocurre algo?
Gracias a todos por sus opiniones!!!

Flavio


----------



## algoespacio (Ene 22, 2010)

no es el unico sistema... hay muchas formas de medir caudal. No es una solucion, pero quizá te pueda dar una luz leyendo ésta página

http://fluidos.eia.edu.co/hidraulic...oresdeqentuberias/medidoresdeqentuberias.html

recomiendo el medidor de caudal de paleta (puedes incorporar un potenciómetro en el eje de rotación). Como ejemplo tienes el clásico flujometro que sensa la cantidad de aire que ingresa a los motores de combustion interna


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 25, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> ... la forma del depósito varía mucho de un coche a otro ...


Por eso dije que se requiere de una calibracion para el tanque especifico.



capitanp dijo:


> ...no es tan sencillo no basta poner algun caudalimetro en alguna manguera porque existe otra manguera que es el retorno de combustible...


 
Tienes razon pero eso no seria problema con el metodo que propuse. Saludos


----------



## xvladx (Ene 29, 2010)

Nuevamente vuelvo a la carga con este tema ya que me informe sobre los distintos metodos de medicion pero sinceramente no me doy idea de como construirlo o donde comprarlo en Argentina. Los que hay son carisimos y del tipo industrial. 
Alguno tiene idea o se da maña de como hacer este tipo de sendor o medidor?
La parte electronica la resuelvo muy simple o bien con logica discreta o bien con un pic, en eso no hay problema, pero lo que no me doy idea es del medidor o sensor.

gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

BrainStrom:

Imagina un recipiente que contenga 1 litro, como si fuera un filtro de nafta, ok? Del lado de la entrada una electrovalvula en serie con el recipiente. Sobre ese mismo punto otra electrovalvula con una salida al exterior por encima de ese nivel donde coloques el recipiente. El recipiente tiene un sensor en la parte superior y otro en la parte inferior.

Construyes una logica y actuadores de las electrovalvulas. Cuando sensa llenado hasta que llega al tope y corta la primer electrovalvula, abriendo la segunda para que entre aire y salga 1 litro de nafta. Cuando sensas el minimo, contas 1 litro y repetis el ciclo. Cerras la 2 y abris la 1era..

Tarea para el hogar..


----------



## xvladx (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola elBrujo, gracias por tu preocupacion.
Si pongo un sistema como el que describis con electrovalvulas en serie con el circuito de combustible, esto implicara que en determinados momentos (mientras se llena el recipiente) el circuito deja de entregar combustible al carburador, con lo cual no lo veo viable.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

Al estar en serie, del tanque pasa al recipiente y del recipiente al motor. Lo que haces en definitiva contar cuantos recipientes se llenan y se descargan. Quizas hagan falta dos recipientes para que mientras que uno se vacia el otro se llena..


----------



## nahuelcano (Mar 25, 2010)

Un poco de información sobre los caudalimetros utilizados en motores 

http://www.mecanicavirtual.org/sensores5.htm


----------



## egimeno (Mar 29, 2010)

Buenas. Yo hice hace años un ordenador de abordo para una lancha, suena muy parecido a tu proyecto. Empecé buscando caudalímetros para bajo caudal. Por muy bajo que fuera la calibración, al final al ralentí el sensor nunca se movía. Era un sensor de hélice con un transductor magnético. Daba 3.600 pulsos por litro o algo así. Como precisión electrónica es válido pero la sensibilidad mecánica a bajos caudales no funcionaba. Además cada prueba de nuevo sensor costaba un dinerillo. 
Al final cambié totalmente de enfoque. Como el motor es de inyección electrónica, lo que hice fue mediante un optoacoplador poner un "vampiro" a cable de un inyector (van todos en paralelo) y así metía en una entrada digital del micro la señal de apertura de inyectores, diréctamente proporcional al consumo. Lo que hacía es por cada segundo, medía cuantos milisegundos estaba a 1 la entrada. Luego tienes que hacer cálculos para saber a cuantos litros/hora equivale cada valor digital.
Para mi fue la única solución.
Efectivamente como te decían antes, por mucho que midas el caudal de combustible que entra en el motor, debes también medir el que sale, pues suele haber un retorno para evitar burbujas y para ajustar la presión de inyección al valor ideal.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## xvladx (Mar 29, 2010)

Muy acertada tu respuesta Egimeno. Tengo bastante informacion para utilizar medidores de caudal en motores a inyeccion, pero para utilizarlos en los carburados ahi se complica. De todas formas, marcas como Navman con el modelo F3100 tiene y vende un medidor de bajo caudal, desde 6 litros/hora hasta 200 litros/hora y cuesta 80 dolares.
Te dejo una foto para que lo veas. Con respecto a la electronica estoy haciendo pruebas con un PIC16F638A ya lo tengo casi terminaado, solo me falta calibrarlo y sacarl el modelo final.
Un saludo


----------



## egimeno (Mar 30, 2010)

Está claro que con carburador la opción tiene que de medida real. El problema con el medidor que indicas es que en motores pequeños al ralentí el consumo puede estar cerca de ese mínimo, depende del motor que manejes. Yo no encontré en ningún lado especificaciones sobre el consumo de mi motor y lo tuve que hacer a base de prueba y ensayo.
Suerte


----------



## negroman (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola, yo estoy pensando un proyecto similar para mi camioneta... la boya de medicion que esta en el tanque es un pequeño potenciometro que tiende a cero cuando el tanque se vacia. Mi idea es sabiendo cuantos litros de nafta lleva el tanque generar una tabla con la medida del pote en cada momento en que se esta vaciando el tanque. Digitalizar esa tabla y mostrar la lectura en litros. Un display va marcando los litros que te quedan en el tanque y el consumo lo sacas con los kilometros recorridos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola negroman... lo que dices es equivalente a lo que propuse en el post #2.

" b. Efectivamente, es mas dificil pero hay un truco para tener el dato, tambien bastante aproximado. Se aprovecha el indicador del nivel de combustible que esta en el panel de instrumentos del coche. Este opera con un voltaje que es proporcional al nivel de combustible en el tanque en cada instante. Se toma el voltaje del sensor de nivel y se conviertes a un valor digital con un conversor ADC. La diferencia de lecturas a intervalos regulares de tiempo es la medida del caudal de combustible consumido. Claro que se requiere un procedimiento de calibracion para saber cuantos litros representan un diferencial de tension de ese medidor pero esa es la idea... "

Cómo lo piensas hacer ?

Saludos


----------



## negroman (Abr 9, 2010)

La idea es tomar la lectura directamente de la boya a travez de un divisor de tension, que me va a generar por cada intervalo ya sea de a cada litro o medio litro, un voltaje. Aplicado a un ADC y de ahi a un display. A groso modo. El tema mas tedioso es el registro, se tendria que ir llenando el tanque de a litro o medio litro e ir registrando el valor en el divisor para ir armando una tabla, y bueno despues ir jugando con aproximaciones a valores exactos para la conversion. Mas o menos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Podrias intercalar un DC miliamperimeter en el circuito del indicador de nivel de combustible y tendrias los siguientes datos: nivel de combustible, leido en el instrumento (claro, Lleno, medio y vacio) y para cada uno tendrias el valor de mA que llega al indicador. Cuando tanquees sabes los litros y asi se puede hacer la curva de calibracion. Qué dices ?

Saludos


----------



## negroman (Abr 9, 2010)

En mi caso no voy a utilizar el medidor, porque la lectura es erronea (mi indicador no anda bien) Lo voy a pensar un poco mas, y vemos que acontece. Saludos.


----------



## loren (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola, creo que lo que quieren hacer es un poco más complicado de lo que parece. Los sistemas electrónicos de inyección, tienen un mapa cartográfico ya definido en la centralita, es decir, en función de la temperatura del motor, carga, revoluciones, aceleración, temperatura del aire, presión atmosférica, masa de aire aspirado, etc y en función de todo esto, el sistema inyecta más o menos gasolina. Los caudalímetros de los coches, lo que hacen es medir la masa de aire aspirado y no el combustible inyectado. Yo para medir el combustible en un motor con inyección, mediría el tiempo que permanece el inyector abierto y la presión de combustible que hay en la rampa distribuidora de los inyectores, aunque este último lo podríamos hacer tomando el vacío de aire que existe en el regulador de presión de combustible.
Ahora, todo lo de arriba es para un sistema de inyección, pero para uno carburado, lo que se hacía o se hace es utilizar un vacuómetro en el carburador o por debajo de él, como lo hacen o hacían antiguamente los sistemas de encendido de los delcos, que lo que hace es medir la depresión en el colector de admisión, con la mariposa cerrada, motor a ralentí, la depresión es máxima y con la mariposa abierta la depresión es mínima. Si decís que teneis un caudalímetro que mide el caudal de gasolina hacia el carburador y ponéis otro al de retorno, se podría hacer algunos cálculos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 16, 2010)

En cuanto a lo de inyección, es el método que estabamos planteando, medir el ancho del pulso de inyección. La presión no hace falta medirla, es constante, hay un regulador mecánico que descarga el rail cuando la presión supera 2.0 bares (al menos en mi motor)


----------



## loren (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola, la presión no es constante, si fuese constante le pondrían un regulador mecánico tarado con un muelle y cuando aumentase la presión por encima de la tarada, abriría y expulsaría el exceso de presión y se utilizaría como válvula de alivio. Además las bombas de gasolina tienen un válvula de seguridad interna que cuando pasan de determinada presión, esta abre y está constantemente recirculando. Además te tienes que dar cuenta que los reguladores mecánicos que mencionas tienen un tubo de vacio y que van conectado al colector de admisión para poder regular la presión de tarado junto con el muelle. Pero bueno, si no se quieren complicar mucho la vida, yo creo que midiendo el tiempo de inyección se podría hacer una cálculo muy aproximado del consumo. De todos modos, lo que quieren en este tema es calcular el consumo en un motor carburado y lo cual lo se hace con un vacuómetro.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 16, 2010)

En mi coche si que es así, es un regulador mecánico sin más, efectivamente tiene un corrector por vacío pero actúa en un rango muy limitado que puede despreciarse. 
Yo sinceramente no veo fácil hacer un medidor medianamente preciso para un sistema de carburador, electrónicamente no existe esa señal, medir el caudal es dificil y caro pues los medidores que hay a precios razonables van muy mal a caudales tán bajos como el ralentí, y con el vacuómetro puede tener una estimación pero no sé si la precisión le valdrá.


----------



## xvladx (Abr 16, 2010)

Negroman, lo que vos queres hacer es un indicador de nivel de nafta y no de consumo instantaneo, segun lo que entendi de tu posteo. Te pido disculpas si entendi mal.
Lo que yo estoy desarrollando es un medidor que me de el consumo en cada instante. Para eso hay que usar si o si un sensor que sense flujo (de combustible). Ahora bien, con el agregado de la boya de medicion que vos decis, se puede ademas transformar el dispositivo en una computadora de aborado, donde ademas del consumo instantaneo te indique autonomia, capacidad restante del tanque de conmbustible, etc etc


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 16, 2010)

loren dijo:


> Hola, la presión no es constante, si fuese constante le pondrían un regulador mecánico tarado con un muelle y cuando aumentase la presión por encima de la tarada, abriría y expulsaría el exceso de presión y se utilizaría como válvula de alivio. Además las bombas de gasolina tienen un válvula de seguridad interna que cuando pasan de determinada presión, esta abre y está constantemente recirculando. Además te tienes que dar cuenta que los reguladores mecánicos que mencionas tienen un tubo de vacio y que van conectado al colector de admisión para poder regular la presión de tarado junto con el muelle. Pero bueno, si no se quieren complicar mucho la vida, yo creo que midiendo el tiempo de inyección se podría hacer una cálculo muy aproximado del consumo. De todos modos, lo que quieren en este tema es calcular el consumo en un motor carburado y lo cual lo se hace con un vacuómetro.
> Gracias y saludos.



Un caudalimetro diferencial entre el caudal entregado y el retornable funciona en todas las condiciones de inyeccion...


----------



## xvladx (Abr 16, 2010)

loren, lo que mencionas de utilizar un vacuometro en el multiple de admision de un motor carburado es otra forma de realizar la medicion. Ahora bien...habria que encontrar cual es la relacion entre la presion en el multiple de admision medida por el vacuometro y el consumo real de combustible.
En nautica hay varios sistemas implementados en motores con carburador con solo un sensor de flujo (turbinita que emite pulsos) y no tienen otro para medir retorno ya que en la mayoria no existe tal retorno de combustible.


----------



## Fogonazo Argento (May 28, 2010)

Aca les paso data 

http://www.siid.com.ar/es/productostelemetric.pdf
Esta es la pantalla que se instala:
http://www.siid.com.ar/es/productostelemetric2.pdf
este es el modulo programable que les comenté :
http://www.siid.com.ar/es/productostelemetric.html


----------



## negroman (May 28, 2010)

Conosco esos equipos, aca en montevideo hay una empresa que instala los mismos.
Una pregunta.... no son para gasoil solamente????


----------



## xvladx (May 28, 2010)

Tal como dice negroman, estos son caudalimetros para motores diesel. Yo estoy buscando algo asi pero para motores nafteros carburados y no a inyeccion.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo Argento (May 28, 2010)

Me pareció que habia leido un motor de lancha , asocie motor 2 tiempos , es verdad son para gas oil , habria que ver la densidad de otros combustibles , por ejemplo la mezcla .
Pero si queres algo preciso tenes que rumbear por el lado de desplazamiento..

Perdon donde dice densidad quice decir peso especifico.


----------

